# Loading The Camper For Maiden Voyage



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, we have been loading the camper for our Maiden Voyage this weekend to the Nascar race in Atlanta. We used one of the checklists I found on this site for most of the basics and expanded from there as to what to put in the camper. We will be dry camping in the Legends Campground at the racetrack.

Just gotta say I love this site and feel much more prepared than I would if I had not found it.

I'll let you know how it went when we get back.

Woo Hoo - it's almost here!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have a great time!

Where a red shirt and wave to the camera when the leader goes by, maybe we'll see ya









John


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

have a great trip and don't forget to tip back a 'barley pop' as a salute to the new OB!! enjoy the race!!

scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mjatalley,

Congrats on your maiden voyage. Just remember to have fun. You'll forget something, it's almost inevitable, but that's what maiden voyages are for.









Have a great time.









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> mjatalley,
> 
> Congrats on your maiden voyage. Just remember to have fun. You'll forget something, it's almost inevitable, but that's what maiden voyages are for.
> 
> ...


Isn't that what WalMart is for?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go. Have fun


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Enjoy and have a great time









Remember the trip report is due 24hrs after you arrive back home









Thor


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

> Isn't that what WalMart is for?
> [snapback]91005[/snapback]​


We are hoping not to have to leave the track once we get there. We did that last year and spent most of Saturday looking for a generator







. This year we have one to take with us.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time on your Maiden Voyage
And enjoy the race
Most of all have fun and a safe trip








We'll be here waiting to hear how it went









Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mjatalley action

*enjoy the race and have a great time*

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip...don't forget to post some pictures.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Enjoy!

BTW, I see an opening in you schedule on May 13. Might as well join us at Darlington!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Wooo!!! Hooo!!!

What a way to break 'er in. Madien voyage at a Nascar Race. Have done the races but not with the Outback yet. Hope to soon!!!

Have fun!!!!! Booogity Booogity Boogity!!!!!!


----------

